# Grassy weed in my PRG KBG mix



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

Any idea what this is that is suddenly bursting out in my PRG / KBG mix? I'm in Knoxville (7a) and we've had good rain the last couple of weeks.

I did an application of Dimension to knock out some clover and henbit that emerged over the last 2 weeks, but it didn't affect this stuff.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

I should have added... is it possible this is some kind of fine fescue that somehow got mixed into my seed mix last fall? It kind of resembles some pictures of fine fescue that I found on Google.


----------



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

Here are some better closeup pictures.

There are no seedheads forming.

Pow trivialis?


----------



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

I also see some little individual sprigs popping up that look similar.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Most of your pics definitely show Poa triv.

That last pic could be triv, could be something else. It looks kinda similar due to the lime green color but the growth habit looks slightly different in that pic. Either way, it needs to go.


----------



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

ScottW said:


> Most of your pics definitely show Poa triv.
> 
> That last pic could be triv, could be something else. It looks kinda similar due to the lime green color but the growth habit looks slightly different in that pic. Either way, it needs to go.


Ok thanks. I feared that's what it is. I think I know what my options are - and none of them are attractive.

I'm wondering if I got contaminated seed back in the fall. This is the first time I've ever had this grass pop up.

Thanks again.


----------



## mbaisley (Apr 8, 2019)

One more question just in case before I go on a Poa trivialis killing spree ...

I did seed with several varieties of KBG, including the Barenbrug HGT bluegrass. I've read somewhere that it is noticeably lighter in color than most other KBG cultivars. Is it possible this is HGT popping up?

I wouldn't think so given the drastic difference in growth rate. I don't even know if all of my KBG has come out of winter dormancy yet. I think most of the darker grass you see in my pictures is the Champion PRG.

Thoughts on whether the lime green stuff could be HGT?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

mbaisley said:


> Thoughts on whether the lime green stuff could be HGT?


There is zero possibility that it's any type of KBG. It's triv.


----------

